# Young Pigeon Found, Advice needed!



## caz4383 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi guys!

Just found this forum, it's really great, but i am new here and also new to pigeon care! And i'd love some advice.

Found a young wood-pigeon outside my workplace Monday afternoon. He had walked into the road and i saw him out the window, managed to run outside and shoo him off just before a car hit him, lucky escape! I could see he was quite young from his egg tooth and a few yellow feathers, however he does look big and plump so i wondered whether he had attempted to leave the nest & failed? He has healthy looking eyes and plenty of feathers.

I have worked for the RSPCA for over 2 years and refuse to get them involved in this as i know they will not do nothing and suggest to 'put him back where you found him' however i daren't do that because putting him back where i found him i believe is dangerous right by that road! 

We have an indoor avairy, so have somewhere nice to keep him enclosed. However i want more advice on how old he might be and what stage in life he is at. He's not difficult to catch and you can hold him without too much flapping, and i have been feeding him 2 small syringe's worth of porridge mixed with warm water. I'm not sure how much i should be giving him, i've read about a pigeon's 'crop' but unsure how to figure out if he's eaten enough or not! Also worry about him getting dehydrated? Should he be showing an interest in solid foods? If so what should i give him. I plan to release him, but at the moment he can't fly. Any advice will be great. I plan to get a picture of the fella so i can post it and perhaps it will help identify how old he is!

Many thanks,

Hollie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this baby. I agree that if the baby is in danger, t was best to remove him.

I have moved your thread to the appropriate forum where it will get the proper responses.

Can you please post a picture of the baby?

Here is a link to resources and more info>

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

HI Hollie,

Thanks for posting and helping this little Woodie.

A picture would be great for trying to put an age to him but from the sounds of it he might be old enough to hand feed defrosted peas or sweetcorn.
This is a good way of getting them to start accepting more solids and also the knack of swallowing seeds eventually.

The crop should feel puffy but not solid and hard with food and if he's very young it's better to wait for it to empty before feeding more but I think he sounds as if he's ok on that front if he's pottering around.

If he's having porridge make sure it's made with water and he will be getting fluids via this. If you feedn the peas, again he'll be getting water from these.
However, to get him to start drinking for himself you can dip his beak, (only up to his nostrils in case he aspirates), and he may start to drink.
A good way of getting him interested in seeds and water is to play around with them with your fingers so he gets curious and then they start pecking at the seeds. It takes a few days sometimes for them to get the hang of getting the seeds to the back of the throat so he'll need hand feeding while he's learning.
Can you just check inside his mouth to make sure his throat is pink and clear of any yellow growths as well.

If you post a picture we can give you definite advice on what and how much to feed etc.

Look foward to seeing him/her!

Janet


----------



## caz4383 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your considerate & quick responses! I've attached a picture of the pigeon to this post so hopefully you can get it up and let me know how old you think he is?

This morning i fed him again with porridge and warm water, and also dipped his beak in water a few times and he was drinking it (although it was more because i was making him than him wanting to, even so, if it means he's not dehydrated so be it!)

He's not tame enough to go near without trying to get away, however he also isn't hard to catch and once caught will stop struggling after a few seconds and just settle while you do what you've got to do. I keep saying he like i know it's a male, but i guess it could be a female?! Either way, i just want to do my best to keep the bird alive! 

I've not heard of the sweetcorn/pea method of feeding, so if he's old enough for this let me know and details on guiding me correctly to do this would be great!

Many thanks.

Hollie.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is certainly old enough for defrosted peas and corn, he might prefer peas. Defrost them in warm water, put them near him and pick up one at a tine amd pop it into his beak. With any luck he will start picking them up on his own. He will need quite a lot of peas to fill his crop, but start slowly to see how he is digesting.

Ideally he should mix with - and be released with - other juvenile woodies, *this link* will take you to a map that shows the location of pigeon friendly rescue centres in the UK, if there is nowhere near you please let us know where you are, there might be a pigeon rescuer or a rescued woodie that we know about near you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Hollie,

He looks great. As Cynthia says, ideal age for hand feeding the peas.
you can leave some wild bird seeds scattered around him as well as he might get curious and peck at them soon.
Quite often when they start getting interested in picking up the peas for themselves it starts them off pecking at other things.
Good he has managed to drink so might try himself if you leave a deep dish of water there as well.

Keep us posted as to how he's doing.

good luck

Janet


----------



## caz4383 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't worry i'll keep you posted! 

I've also contacted a local sanctuary, just waiting for them to reply!

I can't get hold of peas until tonight after work, so in the meantime is hand feeding him sweetcorn okay?

Hollie.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry only just seen your question.
Yes sweetcorn is fine for now.

A long time ago I had a youngster of a similar age and I found, given a choice, he always picked the peas. They eat greens as part of their diet in the wild so good for him to get to like them. I find the locals in the garden love chickweed so it gives me the excuse not to weed!!! 

Janet


----------

